# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Cách chuyển file *stl* (3D - tượng) sang Artcam để chạy 2.5D

## Lính mới CNC

Chào tất cả các anh em diễn đàn CNC !

Mình là lính mới vào nghề nên về CNC còn nhiều điều còn bỡ ngỡ.... mong ae giúp đỡ!
Hiện tại mình có một số file *stl* (mẫu tượng) chạy trục A. Mình muốn chuyển file này sang Artcam để chạy dạng phù điêu (2.5D). Nhưng không biết làm cách nào. Djpain thì chưa biết gì, còn artcam thì chỉ biết cơ bản chạy 2.5D thôi... Corel và photoshop thì tạm tạm. Không biết 2 phần mềm này có hỗ trợ gì cho công việc này không? Mong được các bạn hướng dẫn cho! Xin cảm ơn!

----------

